# Personal documents



## billkay (Apr 15, 2013)

How do I rename a personal document on Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

billkay said:


> How do I rename a personal document on Kindle?


Once it's on the Kindle you can't.

BUT. . . when you send it to Kindle, you can give it a name and author if you use Send to Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_ac?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201016420


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

billkay said:


> How do I rename a personal document on Kindle?


Thanks for your wonderful question. I would like to know that you have been able to rename of your personal document on Kindle. If so, then feel free to share with us.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

You wouldn't be able to change the title of an ebook because that's in the metadata, but you can rename a personal file such as a text file by plugging the kindle into the computer via USB so it's mounted as a storage device, and renaming the file with the file manager (or command line).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> You wouldn't be able to change the title of an ebook because that's in the metadata, but you can rename a personal file such as a text file by plugging the kindle into the computer via USB so it's mounted as a storage device, and renaming the file with the file manager (or command line).


Using Calibre, I believe one can change the book titles even for DRM'd files, at least one used to be able to...I haven't bothered to in ages...

Betsy


----------

